
Everyone you know will be able to rate you on the terrifying ‘Yelp for people’ - truxs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/09/30/everyone-you-know-will-be-able-to-rate-you-on-the-terrifying-yelp-for-people-whether-you-want-them-to-or-not/
======
protomyth
What exactly is the revenue model for this?

Secondly, I am so glad I went to high school in the 80's because this is going
to make life a pain-in-the-butt for a lot of high school students. Isn't it
nice that fellow developers who probably had a rough life with their interest
in technology are helping to write an app designed to make it super efficient
to do the same to others.

~~~
MrZongle2
_What exactly is the revenue model for this?_

Most likely a cut-and-paste of what they believe the Yelp model to be. And
probably without a realistic estimate of how much labor will go into policing
it. If the public can currently get their jollies off of gaming _existing_
review systems for goods and restaurants, they'll jump at the chance to do the
same for individuals.

Really, the question should be: "how much personal harm will be caused by this
before the money will run out?"

------
Ujio
'...users can “report anything they deem inaccurate” to the site.'

So, guilty until you can prove yourself innocent then.

------
caio1982
"Terrifying" should be in capital, bold letters. I don't even know what to say
about this app...

------
rip747
“If we have it for restaurants, why [don’t] we have it for people?” one
Twitter user offered the withering reply, “[B]ecause restaurants [don’t] kill
themselves??”

I hope that the creators and the investors will be dragged through court (and
rightfully so), if God forbid something like that happens.

------
shenanigoat
The best bullying prevention is to never sign up for this garbage.

"If you haven’t registered for the site, and thus can’t contest those negative
ratings, your profile only shows positive reviews."

------
Stryder
How is this even possibly legal? I know some folks who are trying to build a
new service to revamp existing corporate personnel performance reviews and
this is exactly the kind of thing that is proving to be difficult.

Seriously. How?!

[http://www.hg.org/defamation.html](http://www.hg.org/defamation.html)

------
SeerWS
This is particularly worrisome for people with unique names. John Smith
doesn't have to worry as much because he could claim "that's not me". But I'm
pretty sure I'm the only person in the world with my name and that makes this
less fair for me.

------
maresca
I wonder how a site like this fits in with the right to be forgotten:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_be_forgotten](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_be_forgotten)

~~~
arcanus
If it results in an expansion of that right in the USA, I'm all for it.

------
nashashmi
They should just call it "Gossip Channel". I don't see the point behind this,
unless the comments and ratings were orchestrated to always beeee ... polite.

------
drdeca
Idk what effect the "positivity rating" would have on this.

------
pjc50
Ah, is this being allowed on here now?

Edit: nope, gone from the first few pages.

~~~
shenanigoat
I think discussion for this type of thing is important for myriad reasons.

